# Gyms with creche in marina or JBR



## dom_robinson (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone know of any gyms in the above areas with a creche?


----------



## sszgo (May 3, 2012)

whats a creche ???


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

a soundproof room with straw and water where you can leave your children while you are shopping / pumping iron / drinking coffee etc.


----------

